# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Costa Rica / Belize

## Petri

Any suggestions for a place in CR or Belize, a decent (max 2-3h) transfer from the BZE/SJO airport, where we could stay about a week and do things?  Physical things, from hiking somewhere, volcano treks, rafting, kayaking, etc.  Nothing uber-extreme but something to keep you busy the day.  A trip to a nearby ruin is fine, too, but we don't want any "visit a small town for shopping" trips.  Decent quality but no need for uber-luxury.

The Arenal volcano area in CR seems to have quite a lot of things to do but I wonder if it's already overdeveloped.

I wish we had more time there but as it's just a week, I was thinking going easy on the plan but do a lot.

----------


## SherylB

Hi Petri, my husband is from Belize. The last time we were there we split our time between the beach and the jungle. From what it sounds like you're looking for I can highly recommend Caves Branch. We stayed in a "tree house" which my stepdaughters loved. Lots of organized adventures during the day and everyone gathers in the communal dining room to share their tales both at the start and end of each day. We had a great time there.

Check it out here:

Caves Branch Jungle Lodge: Belize Adventure Tours | Belize All ...
www.cavesbranch.com/

----------


## Goooner

We did the Four Seasons in Costa Rica.  Can''t complain.  A nice golf course too.

----------


## Hawke

> Hi Petri, my husband is from Belize. The last time we were there we split our time between the beach and the jungle. From what it sounds like you're looking for I can highly recommend Caves Branch. We stayed in a "tree house" which my stepdaughters loved. Lots of organized adventures during the day and everyone gathers in the communal dining room to share their tales both at the start and end of each day. We had a great time there.
> 
> Check it out here:
> 
> Caves Branch Jungle Lodge: Belize Adventure Tours | Belize All ...
> www.cavesbranch.com/



Spent a few days in Cayo while my son worked there. Enjoyed the area and people. The recommended lodging seems like it would be perfect. Belize is definitely less touristy than CR.

----------


## Dennis

Check out Los Altos de Eros in CR.

A small 5 room hotel about 3 miles inland, overlooking the Pacific. 

They can arrange all the activities you want or you can lay around the pool and take advantage of their blissful spa services.

----------


## Petri

"Free Cuban cigars" from Los Altos de Eros web pages.  Heh.

There seems to be quite a few places in both countries.  I'm leaning a bit towards Belize, though..

----------


## MIke R

do you dive??>..if so ..it was some of the best diving I have ever done..anywhere

----------


## Petri

> do you dive??>..if so ..it was some of the best diving I have ever done..anywhere



Nope, I'm not quite home with the sea water stuff but L "lives" there and is keen to do some diving lessons.  I chatted with some friends before our trip and one of them was not in snorkeling or anything "down there" but did a diving lesson in Cook Islands and a whole new world had opened to her.

So maybe I'll try it, too :)

----------


## MIke R

Glover Reef...spectacular..

Ambergris Caye as  well

----------


## Petri

Decided on Belize..  but now torn between being on the sea, or being half-way into the jungle.  The latter has the advantage of chocolate festival.

----------


## amyb

FOLLOW THE CHOCOLATE!  

 But hey, that's just who I Am...

----------


## Petri

I think we'll be following the chocolate..  the place on the island I was looking into is no longer available.

----------


## Petri

Chocolate and the domestic flights booked, something different for sure.  Thanks for all the suggestions :)

The place we're heading to is called Belcampo, http://www.belcampoinc.com/bz/

----------

